# non cut out bee removal?



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Trap out. I have never done it. But read about it. Search it. Here is a start.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218861&highlight=trap


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

I would not even consider a trap out or any other method that would leave the comb intact. With the SHB (Small Hive Beetle) so active in Florida, you will end up with a stinking mess that seeps through the wall and attracts ants and other scavenger insects. It most likely will cause more damage than just opening up the wall and removing them. Ditto for a pesticide kill, eventually the mess will still appear after the pesticide residue subsides, the scavengers (ants and shb) will find a way in and things will quickly turn sour.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

> dont mind the smell of them in the house.

Oh yeah, the family will love that, nothing lovelier than the smell of rotting bees. As nice as a dead rat in the walls.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Trap it out
Rob it out
Add wax moths
Plug the hole


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

I wouldn't touch that one with a ten-foot pole. 

The bees aren't worth it. It would take a lot of greenbacks to convince me to get involved, and even then, I would have serious reservations.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

honeyman46408 said:


> Trap it out
> Rob it out
> Add wax moths
> Plug the hole


In SHB territory, the chance is very high that the beetles will collapse the main hive before it can be robbed out. You will end up with a stinking, sour, rotting mess and a very angry home owner.


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

what is the big deal with going in from the inside? If you can determine the location using heat or sound then you should be able to issolate the hive likely between two studs. Cutting out a strip of drywall is nothing to have put back in and painted..... then again i am a DIY guy and could do the repair myself for next to nothing other than my time.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

I agree with afss - cut it out from the inside... easy to repair compared to outside siding. But if they just remodeled, that would mean that they would have come across the bees and combs, so perhaps they are traveling far into the house - perhaps an attic, or the bees have just moved in, and it is a smaller colony.

MM


----------



## akaneo (Jul 12, 2008)

I thought about the inside cut out but it is in the kitchen and they just redid the whole kitchen with that anoying plaster that is fanned out like a scalup shell and put in new cabinets across the whole wall. 

I started the trap out methiod and it seams to be going well so far. I will keep everyone updated.

Richard


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

if there are cabinets it may be that much easier. Today most cabinets are modular and depending on the location of the hive you may be able to drop an upper and cut a hole in the plaster behind it. when repairing its an easy fix as it will be covered by the upper.

Having said that i am with Mapman, I have done a number of renos and if there was a large colony of bees living behind the walls while crashing and banging you would think that would have stired them up to the point that you could hear them. 

Do you know where the hive is located? is it behind the kitchen for sure or is that just the nearest point to the conduit? I am new to this but i know i have seen shows where a surface temp thermometer (i have heard them called laser thermometers but i don't think thats right) was used to locate the hive as the walls will be warmer than the surrounding area. you can get these thermometers fairly cheaply. I picked one up at a local store for 15 bucks on sale, its got more of a conical scan than a point but if you are close to what you are scanning its the same idea.


----------

